# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Venta de  uva quebranta - ica

## CarmenPR

Se Vende Uva Quebranta aprox. 28 toneladas
tiempo de cosecha aprox. febrero marzo
libre de insecticidas y otros quimicos que puedan dañar la elavoracion del pisco
Zona Pachacutec - Ica (al costado de Agrokasa) 
Telefonos :
056-784708
056-214058
Movistar :
1995190628 
Ing. Carmen ParionaTemas similares: Pisco Quebranta y Acholado Pisco Quebranta y Acholado Venta de Uva Quebranta y Torontel - ICA Venta de Uva Quebranta y Torontel - ICA vendo uva quebranta de la mejor calidad

----------

